# Applying As Overseas Or Foreign Student??



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey guys iv already done my applications and now im terribly worried,im a dual citizen i.e passport of both canada and pakistan,so do i apply as foreign student or overseas Pakistani[parent r born in pak and citizens]also do i have choice which one to apply thru and which is easier to get into?

thanks


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey even I am applying on overseas seats. You can apply for both and will get into the one which gets you in the higher priority uni according to your form.


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

hey samar khan. whats your aggregate for local open merit and for overseas?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

With mcat it's 85.137% and with SAT 2 it' 94.3%


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

And you?


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

oh wow. you're in for sure on foreign seats. mine is 90.43.
you an a levels student?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh but i was wanting to get in on overseas seats... not international. 
Yours is pretty good too. 
Yup. Edexcel Alevels. Wbu?


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

I meant overseas. Sorry for the confusion. And yeah, same.
I just want to get into PMC. I'm from Faisalabad na, so I hope its enough.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

It's alright 
Oh cool. I am from faisalbad too. Where do you live though? Like which country?

Btw with the merit you can get into king edward or allama iqbal. Why not hostel?


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

my aggregate is with SAT 2. And lol, my parents don't want me away from them. So yeah. I live in Pakistan, but I was born and raised in England.
wbu? which country are you from? and why does your location info say Lahore if you're from Faisalabad?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

I am using a friend's account that's why. I was born and raised in Dubai and my parents and siblings will continue living there. I will live in the hostel.
So your family has moved with you to pakistan?


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

Ohh. And yeah, my whole family moved here. We've been living here for like the past 10 years, I guess. Aren't the med schools in Dubai any good?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Idk if they are good enough but they are crazy expensive. You see, i am middle class and to pay 125000dhs per year is out of question. 
So how are you eligible for overseas seats? Dual nationality?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

So you've done Alevels as well right? Cambridge?


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh. Yeah, I'm a dual national. And, I've done Cambridge A'levels. Do you know how to speak in urdu?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha. Yes i do.


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

okay. Just curious 
It would've been hell for you here if you didn't


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

I am sure of that. I am impressed by your english. No offense but not a lot of people can speak english here properly.
Also i speak in urdu with my family so no trouble at all with it but punjabi is bit if a problem


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks. I am from England, where English is the first language and all, so I can speak English fluently.
Speaking in urdu was a trouble for me when I came here, but after 10 years, I've gotten the hang of it 
I can understand punjabi just fine, but I can't speak it properly. And I totally mess up the punjabi accent. I sound like such an angrez


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha. Even i can understand punjabi but have trouble speaking it.
If you don't mind me asking... are you a he or a she ?


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

Well. Lots of people have idk why naturally assumed I'm a guy and called me bro and all, but I'm a girl. What did you guess though?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

I knew you were a girl. Mostly because you were so comfortable with talking to me 'Samar' (a girl) and also because your parents wanted you to stay with them so i assumed you must be a girl 
#sherlock


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

lololol I totally thought Samar was a guys name xD And I can speak comfortably with guys too. I knew my parents wanting me to stay with them was a dead giveaway  So you're a girl too?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol. Yea a girl and talking to a girl :joy:
Glad we made our genders clear


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

Lol. Yeah. So when are you going to apply? or have you applied already?

- - - Updated - - -

Justordered McDonald's because its late and there's nothing in the fridge and I'm lazy. Gonna go eat and then sleep. Its been nice talking to you Samar. I'm guessing you're a pathan? ttyl


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

We have to go to lahore to apply ryt?
My mom is staying here with me and since we dont live here i am having bit if a problem preparing my documents. So need to make the affidavit and then will go to lahore to apply. Havent applied yet. And you?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha nice. Same here. Have fun 
Lol no i am not a pathan. I am from faisalabad... have no links at all to pathans. What made you say that?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

ooh lol my twin recomended you to checkout filthyfranktv, dont its based on dark humour  and why not choose Rin ohara as a name then? and we're doing pre biomed from Auckland uni


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

@Samar Khan, its because of the Khan in your name. Like almost all Khans are Pathans.
There are 3 places where you can apply:
1. UHS, Lahore
2. RMC, Rawalpindi 
3. Nishtar, Multan

yes, I've applied. I applied in UHS because Lahore was the closest to Faisalabad.

- - - Updated - - -

@raheem oh you're that guy 'RanaRehman's twin. Lol, thanks for warning me  but now I'm curious so I'm gonna have to check it out
and lol idk, I didn't give my name too much thought, I just wanted to remain anonymous. I was thinking 'narutoforever' but that sounded lame, the next name that came to mind was 'Obito' so I just went with that.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

lol its dark and twisted, just watch best of pink guy or its just a prank bro. He's my favourite yotuber  The craziest and darkest stuff lol. . lol the other usernames sound a little weebish


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

Craziest and darkest stuff. Okaay. On second thought, I might not be able to watch it. I hate horror movies. I have never been able to sit through them, I don't understand why people actually enjoy watching them. 
weebish? is this another one of you lots new zealand slang?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

lol dark and twisted as in crazy cringy stuff ie retarded acts. Oh weebish is another form of weeabo which means someone thats not japanese and is crazy as hell about japanese and starts integrating anime into their own life and their life revolves around it .

- - - Updated - - -

just watch its just a prank bro from filthyfrank


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

OMG. I'm totally not weebish or whatever. Thats a little too extreme.
Okay. I'll watch it later. I'm watching this really girly and plot-less anime right now. Got the episode loaded and all. So I'll watch it after the episode


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

i wouldve guessed you were a weeb if you used japanese. I just finished the outcast right now. Finished attack on titan, tokyo ghoul, bleach, recently too. There are a lot  just dont have the time  have semester exams on 28 october and will be back in Pak by 9th november. You watch them on kissanime right?

- - - Updated - - -

oh btw enjoy youre episode lol smh slow animes dont cut it for me


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

Isn't bleach still ongoing? I've watched Attack on Titan and Tokyo Ghoul too. Watched bleach years ago. I thought it got lame after Aizen died so I stopped watching it. Have you watched Sword Art Online?
I have a lot of free time these days 
uh no, I watch them on animenova.org

- - - Updated - - -

I don't like slow animes much either. But idk sometimes I just feel like watching stupid animes with no plot that make me laugh.

- - - Updated - - -

my headphones stopped working, so I kinda had to pause my episode. They only work at a certain angle  these are the third headphones I've somehow managed to break, and they're not even mine.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

The animes discontinued however the mangas still going on, yeah me too but the last three episodes hit me in the feels when everyone turned against him. Yeah watched it. Watched many more cant remember them. Try watching mob psycho or one punch man youll like it.

- - - Updated - - -

lol the headphones problem, everyone has them, i have three in my bag so if i lose/break one i can replace them.


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

okay. I watched some of that filthy frank video. I hate pranks generally. And I didn't like the video, too much cussing and all.
Thats a cool way to fix the headphones problem, though I think 2 would've been enough


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

told you you wouldnt like it and yeah i dont like pranks but he was making fun of people who make pranks and how they say its just a prank bro to get away with stuff. That was one of his least cringy and crazy video. :v


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

seen all these messages and though -YES finally an inclusive discussion but no..anime..why anime..plz help me

seriously tho guys im confused are you guys applying though HEC? cause thats what im doing? i hope i dont screw up and waste a year


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

ayy yo my man you on whatsapp? ill give you my number and ill explain everything to you . Anything to help a brother out


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

samar khan said:


> With mcat it's 85.137% and with SAT 2 it' 94.3%


Thats a pretty high aggregate. It should technically secure you a place in KEMU if merit remains the same as last year for overseas. If you make it to KEMU. Its going to be one hell of a ride.

- - - Updated - - -

Last year merit (Not counting upgrade list) opened at 94.5833 (KEMU) and closed at 84.3078 (Sargodha)


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

would you happen to know why out of 4 BDS seats only two were given?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea hoping to get in KEMU inshaAllah
Btw, any idea why people keep saying allama iqbal is better than KEMU?
sorry no idea about BDS seats


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Raheem said:


> would you happen to know why out of 4 BDS seats only two were given?



No idea.

- - - Updated - - -



samar khan said:


> Yea hoping to get in KEMU inshaAllah
> Btw, any idea why people keep saying allama iqbal is better than KEMU?
> sorry no idea about BDS seats


Our (KEMU) examinations are tougher than UHS (AIMC) and the campus of AIMC is really big compared to KEMU.
At the end of the day I'd never trade in my place here for any other university.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

You in KEMU? what year?


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

samar khan said:


> You in KEMU? what year?


Yes. 1st.


----------



## Anaskhan (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi everyone im applying on overseas too. I have 92.72 agg with sat2


----------

